# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Entrevista a Luis Pardo

## ZAFER

Entrevista a Luis Pardo en el diario La Vanguardia, de Barcelona.

Leer:

http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/314...ear0001sk1.jpg


http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/2...ear0002tm9.jpg

----------


## Felipe

Es un crac. Estoy deseando ir a Barcelona para volver a verle.

----------


## Esponjiforme

Caballeros,

No es nuestra intención crear mal rollo ni desprestigiar a Luis Pardo, pero debemos informar de que en el cartel del espectáculo Kasual_Mente se nos ha plagiado por la cara. Han reproducido sin permiso el logotipo de nuestra revista electrónica, www.esponjiforme.com. 



Cuando hemos informado de ello en otro foro en el que participa el propio Pardo, hemos sido censurados. Estamos francamente indignados.

Un saludo y disculpen las molestias.

----------


## Chema78

Esta chula la entrevista.
Que pesao el periodista con que le explique como se hace!!! jajaja

Saludos!

----------


## shark

en realidad no veo por ningun lado que tengais el logo registrado... (para eso estan las patentes de marca) no registramos nada y luego nos cabreamos porque nos copian....

----------


## Esponjiforme

No hace falta registrar un logotipo para que se reconozcan los derechos de autor sobre el mismo. Nos hemos estudiado bien la ley de la propiedad intelectual. Tenemos muchas pruebas que nos permiten demostrar que el logo es nuestro y que es previo al cartel de la obra de teatro. Entre otras cosas, salió reproducido en una revista de tirada nacional. 

De todos modos, gracias por su asesoramiento legal.

----------


## Pardo

Hola, soy Luis Pardo. solo decirte que se pondra en contacto con vosotros mi mánager.

Nosotros encargamos un cartel a un diseñador de EE.UU. Ni mi mánager no yo, sabiamos ni teniamos constancia de lo que aqui cuentas y dimos el visto bueno al cartel al presentarnos dicho diseño.

Y otra cosa, un logotipo, hay que registrarlo siempre! yo el mio por ejemplo, lo primero que hice al crearlo fue registrarlo. Supongo que el diseñador que hizo el cartel, si hubiera visto que esta registrado, no lo habria usado, pero me consta que no saco la foto de vuestra web... Que se la pasaron tambien a el de otro estudio de diseño.

Pero bien, como ya te he dicho, se pondran en contacto con vosotros para aclarar el tema.

Un fuerte abrazo!
Pardo.

----------


## Esponjiforme

Perfecto, hombre. Ya imaginamos que vosotros no tendríais ni puñetera idea de lo ocurrido. Uno encarga un diseño y el diseñador hace lo que le da la gana. Nos cabreó que nos borraran un mensaje parecido en otro foro, básicamente. Pero si hay buena fe por vuestra parte, entonces no habrá ningún problema.

Hubieramos contactado con vosotros directamente, pero no encontramos los datos de la productora en ningún sitio.

----------


## Pardo

Pues te comunico que si han borrado algo de otro foro, yo no he tenido nada que ver.... la primera noticia sobre el tema la he tenido esta mañana al entrar en este foro.

Lo dicho, se pondran en contacto con vosotros para solucionar el tema sin malos rollos no complicaciones.

Por cierto, no os perdais el espectaculo..... por lo que he visto en vuestra web, seguro que os gusta...... estais invitados!

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Esponjiforme

Será un placer, ¡siempre que no aproveches la ocasión para clavarnos agujas en el escenario!

Un abrazo.

----------


## dante

que daño hace la propiedad intelectual que tenemos hoy dia...

----------


## Jeff

Hola, con todo respeto, Luis Pardo me a plagiado los tatuajes que tiene en los brazos. Yo los tengo en la espalda y la nariz. Pero no me dio tiempo de registrarlo porque ahi mismo se los puso en los brazos. Al igual que el logotipo de star wars, es mio, pero George Lucas me lo ha copiado y el guion a Rycki B. tambien.

Pero asi es la vida, ya que estamos, Ignoto me plagio la "cara seria con gafas" de su avatar, lo demandará y O'Malley me plagio el uso del sombrero (y yo al señor sombrero de South Park), tambien O'Malley le plagio el nombre "O'Malley" de la pelicula los aristogatos de Disney, que a su vez, Walt (asi lo conocemos en los circulos intimos), lo plagio del nombre del gato de mi vecina del 5to.

Pero da igual, dentro de 5000 millones de años el sol quemara la tierra y todos pagaran sus plagios!.

 :D 

Saludos, al mal tiempo, buena cara!

----------


## daniganyo

Hay que ver como se ha desviado el tema....

Esta semana o la siguiente voy a ver el espectaculo que aun no he tenido tiempo


Saludos

----------


## Pardo

> Hay que ver como se ha desviado el tema....
> 
> Esta semana o la siguiente voy a ver el espectaculo que aun no he tenido tiempo
> 
> 
> Saludos


Si, cosas que pasan.... para reconducirlo un poco..... ademas de la entrevista en La Vanguardia que aqui ha puesto, os informo de que hoy sale otra el el Avui.

Aqui os dejo el enlace: http://paper.avui.cat/article/cultur.../paraules.html

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## LONGSHOT

felicidades por la entrevista, esta muy bien a un que se me a caido un mito al suelo, urigeler es un farsante :Confused:   :shock:  no me lo puedo creer...

Un pequeño apunte para jeff, buscate un psiquiatra, eso si, dime cual y donde por que no me quiero perder ni una de tus descojonantes locuras. saludos a todos

----------


## Jeff

Bueno, vale, volvemos al tema...

No sé lo que se extrañan ustedes sobre Luis Pardo. Se véia venir. PAso tras paso, como subiendo una escalera, de esta que lleva muy alto. A pasos firmes.

¿Acaso no se dieron cuenta que A.B. tiene los dias contados?, este trono de mentalista de España tiene nuevo dueño... y va para largo.

Acostumbrense a leer sobre Pardo, acostumbrense a verlo en programas, teatros y festivales, porque esto, es solo el comienzo.

Que soy un incondicional de Pardo?, pués si, sufro de "Pardoitis aguda". Como decimos en Venezuela (mi patria de crianza), este es mi caballo ganador!

La pregunta es ¿Quien es Luis Pardo?, simplemente un actor, que hace su papel de mentalista a la perfeccion y que lo llevara aún mas lejos.

No hace falta desearle suerte, tiene talento. La suerte es para acquellos que la necesita, Luis tiene una prometedora carrera como mentalista y esta ya escrita. Va para arriba (recuerden... la escalera!).

Dale tigre!, que el limite es el cielo!

Saludos

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Eh, pero no os exalteis, Pardo será el Rey de la pista como Nadal hasta que Dante lo destrone... pero aún es joven (los dos)  :117: 

El maestro Luis se merece un video de los mios  :D 
(Ojo, que el video no lo he plagiado, yo lo rodé en el 2005 pese a que esta cinta es del 1974, y pongo los subtitulos originiales para demostrarlo... pero reconozco que el actor no es Luís porque el Manager me pedía un pastón... eso sí, no notareis la diferencia... creo.)


Video: La Nueva Rutina de Luis

Un Saludo.

----------


## dante

Que yo destrone  a Pardo... como dijo alguien más sabio que yo... cambiaría todo lo que se por la mitad de lo que desconozco. 
pero puedes seguir tirandome flores Ricki, que alomejor me conquistas    :Wink:   :Oops:  
cada día me arrepiento de no haber empezado antes en este mundillo.
si el se va a sentar en el trono de la experiencia, a mi aun me falta entrar a palacio...
La pardotitis de Jeff es contagiosa, yo espero ver a pardo durante mucho tiempo. hasta que le salgan canas y se le caiga el pelo, (el de las patillas)   :Lol:

----------


## RAIMONS

aqui discrepo con Jeff. sobre lo que dices de anthony blake,estás muy equivocado.hay blake para rato. lo que no entiendo,es como compañeros de profesion intenten destruir lo que años de trabajo y estudio han logrado formar las mas altas élites del mentalismo se refiera. 
No me cabe ninguna duda de que la aparicion de los libros al mercado sin control haya hecho muchisimo daño al mentalismo y a la magia en general.
por favor,pensemos un rato,,, cuando salió Uri geller, todos nos quedamos asombrados y maravillados de lo que este señor hacia,algunos eramos aun jovenes,otros no tanto,pero nos dio motivos para pensar.unos cogimos la decision de aprender como ese señor y nos abrió los ojos y las puertas hacia ese arte. otros se quedaron asombrados y con las dudas de lo que hacia era verdad o no.pero ahí radica la magia...semblad dudas.
lo que no estoy de acuerdo y ahi viene mi post,es que Pardo,eres un gran mentalista y mago,eso no lo pongo en duda, pero que en las entrevistas,pongas a parir años de trabajo y profesion de esos señores que nos abrieron las puertas,y expliques que todo tiene truco,no lo veo yo claro(aunque sólo es mi humilde opinion). en la entrevista de la vanguardia,haces referencia a Blake(Un modelo a seguir) y en la del avui,pones por suelo a Uri geller(un pionero). Como decia antes, la venta de libros,articulos de magia(accesibles para todo el mundo)internet incluso,ha hecho más bien daño a la magia que beneficio.
sólo faltaba que compañeros de profesión acabasen de rematarlo públicamente.
el mentalismo,es misterio,es arte,es asomblar y semblar dudas.

Aunque es mi humilde opinion,y como dije antes, Blake está en la cima y se mantendrá en ella por mucho tiempo.(hasta que él quiera) hoy dia,aun no existe nadie que le pueda hacer sombra.
el mejor mentalismo es el que se hace con una libreta y un lapiz.
saludos.

----------


## RAIMONS

hola, soy el administrador del foro al que haces referencia,solo queria decirte que tu mensaje no lo he borrado yo,sino,los dueños de la pagina web,eso si, me dieron la explicacion como de otros post puestos,que de lo que se hablaba no era del todo etico (no se pueden anunciar webs de otros,etc etc)ni insultar ni nada parecido.(es lo que ellos me pasaron)eran las normas legales a que se acogen en esos foros.
por mi, puedes publicar cualquier cosa,siempre y cuando cumplas las normas del foro.
no es el primer caso que pasa.han habido unos cuantos más.el foro se refiere solo al mentalismo ,el arte y el poder mental. cualquier cosa que está fuera de eso,no lo publican. espero que lo comprendas. un saludo.

----------


## Pardo

Que tal Raimon, cuanto tiempo sin saber de ti!

Yo también opino que Blake esta allí y lo estará hasta el día en que nos deje  e incluso mas! Blake es el referente de Mentalismo en España, de la misma manera que Tamariz lo es con la magia. Habrá mas magos, mas mentalistas, pero estos 2 son los pilares de este país!

Sobre lo de las entrevistas, a Blake no lo pongo a parir ni mucho menos! Solo digo las diferencias que hay entre el y yo, también decirte que faltan cosas de las que se hablaron con lo cual  por eso parece que este sacado de contexto.... Pro en definitiva, es la verdad, yo soy mucho mas cercano al publico, les trato mas de tu a tu y eso realmente es algo que la gente empieza a no gustar de Blake, pues mucha gente me ha dicho que ha venido con miedo a verme, por que solo conocían de mentalita a Blake, pero que últimamente se les hacia pesado... que mi frescura y mi humildad hacen el espectáculo mas ameno y entretenido, que no tienes que estar todo el rato prensando y atento de largas charlas.... Pero bueno, eso ya no es cosa mía, como te digo, son opiniones del público.

Referente a Uri Gueller, por supuesto que lo critico! de la misma manera que critico a todos aquellos que dicen tener poderes de verdad y se lucran por ello fuera de los escenarios, fuera de los espectáculos..... Uri, ha sido y es una persona que siempre ha asegurado que tiene poderes reales, que incluso ha conseguido encontrar petróleo con sus poderes y se ha hecho multimillonario por ello.... Pero sin embargo, Randi le dio sus propias cucharas y sus propios saleros y fue incapaz de hacer nada....

Como bien digo, a Blake lo he admirado muchísimo, y lo sigo haciendo aunque de diferente manera. Antes era mas dinámico, mas humilde.... pero a la que empezó con los libros diciendo que esos poderes existen.... pues también se me cayo un poco el mito al suelo, lo cual de alguna manera agradezco pues gracias a ello empecé hace años a desarrollar mi propia personalidad sobre un escenario y dejar atrás ciertos parecidos que pudiera tener con el, para imitaciones, ya tenemos a demasiados...

Lo malo de las entrevistas, es que estas 2 horas hablando, y después no se pone todo.... El periodista se queda con lo que mas le gusta o con lo que mas vende.

En definitiva. Blake, tenemos para rato, eso esta claro y yo me alegro, pero tiene que replantearse un poco el porque últimamente no ha gustado como lo hacia hace unos años.....

Y segundo, conocí personalmente a Uri (cuando vino a grabar el anuncio de la Menorquina, su manager llamo a la radio donde estoy todos los jueves y pidió si podía ir a verle, que le apetecía conocerme), y siendo de la profesión, hablando con el, quería de alguna manera también hacerme entender a mi, que el es distinto, que el tiene poderes..... Y sintiéndolo mucho, todos sabemos que es el mentalismo.... Los que no lo sepan o quieran vendernos otra cosa, que se vayan al Castillo de las Mentes prodigiosas 2....

Un fuerte abrazo!
Salud!
Pardo.

----------

